# Advice/Information? Estate left with no one to leave it to information?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Afternoon All, 

Wasn't too sure where to ask and google searches are not overly helping me. Really need the knowledge from someone in the know or who has been in this type of situation. As there is a wealth of knowledge and lots of people here, I thought I would start a thread.

So, a scenario. Someone dies leaving an estate, loads of cash, several properties and some land. Plus all their belongings in the house they live in. Said person has a will but the last person left from the will that would get everything died several years previous. 

This mean there is no one to inherit the estate, so as far as I know from here it all goes to the government? 

What I would like to know or get an idea of is what happens from here with a property for example. 

- Who sells the property and who benefits from it? 

- Who decides how/where the property is sold?

- Who decided how much the property is sold for or what price is accepted for it? 

Thanks in advance, 

Ben


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I think someone will have to try and track down any relations to the beneficiary or to the person themselves but I guess if there really is no-one to pass the proceeds to then it becomes the property of the state.

Best when making a will to also include some charity or similar if you don't want anybody un-named to get anything.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if there is know one at all, then as above it belongs to the state, and then it's up to them what goes where, the property wil be auctioned off and land and belongings, but if there were people working for him on the land, they will have first refusal on the property and other things, but if they can't find the funds then the state and tax man will sort it out.
What waste, should of made a second will for good causes.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

This might not answer your specific questions but does cover what happens with an estate

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/8671381/Are-you-an-heir-to-a-lost-fortune.html


----------

